
Grads: Skip the Bank Job, Join a Startup - mshafrir
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-13/grads-skip-the-bank-job-join-a-startup.html
======
BrentRitterbeck
I work for a bank, and I will be the first to admit that I contribute nothing
to society. I'd gladly join a startup in Silicon Valley if I could (1) pay my
$500/month student loan, (2) keep a roof over my head, (3) keep clothes on my
back, and (4) feed myself. If your software has bugs, chances are great that
I'll find them. I routinely break the platform (not on purpose) we use for
risk management.

